# Lyft "Standard"- vs - Lyft "Plus"...after the fact



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Very long story short...
Pax requested and had more than 4. I have NO WAY of changing it "after the fact".
Lyft supports sucks...at least Uber has thought about this "petty" $hit!!!


----------



## ATLLyfter (Apr 12, 2015)

Lyft couldn't care less about drivers getting screwed out of Plus fares. The app doesn't even notify me if a fare is regular or plus in advance so I can make the Pax correct it, even though customer service swears it does.

Uber lets me enable "XL Only", so my Lyft app is now mostly off on weekend evenings. 

With Uber I don't even bother mentioning XL to the Pax, just submit an issue with the ride when it is over and the fare is corrected within the hour.


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Why not cancel the trip before letting them in your car, and explaining that they will need to re-request?


----------



## ATLLyfter (Apr 12, 2015)

rjenkins said:


> Why not cancel the trip before letting them in your car, and explaining that they will need to re-request?


Lyft does not indicate whether it is a standard or plus ride until after it is over. You can ask the Pax if they ordered Plus, but you have to trust them.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

ATLLyfter said:


> Uber lets me enable "XL Only", so my Lyft app is now mostly off on weekend evenings.


This is really annoying to me as well. I also rarely drive for Lyft anymore because of this. I am not driving my 8 passenger vehicle for 1 person unless they want to pay for it. It also doesn't make any operational sense for Lyft either. I will often see 10 cars around me and then the closest 'Plus" is 20+ minutes away. Why would you send me a regular fare and then have no Plus vehicles available?



ATLLyfter said:


> Lyft does not indicate whether it is a standard or plus ride until after it is over. You can ask the Pax if they ordered Plus, but you have to trust them.


This is the other BS with Lyft Plus. I definitely took a group of 5 guys a couple weeks ago. I had no idea if they requested Plus or not, so I just took them. When I say my statement the next day, I saw no rides for 'Plus.' Until they allow me to be only a 'Plus' Driver, I will rarely drive for Lyft.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

How hard would it be to show "LyftPlus" on the request? Their support emails back and forth contradict themselves.


----------



## ATLLyfter (Apr 12, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> How hard would it be to show "LyftPlus" on the request? Their support emails back and forth contradict themselves.


I can't imagine it would be hard, it is a very basic feature of the Uber app. My guess is that they don't want drivers cherry picking the Plus pings. This seems stupid to me, because I would accept pings further away if I knew they were Plus. Now that Lyft has lowered their rates to match Uber in Atlanta, I am reducing the radius that I am willing to drive accordingly. I would generally drive 5 minutes for X and 10 minutes for XL or Lyft. Now Lyft is in the X category, and during peak XL/Plus times like weekend or big event evenings, I will be be Uber XL only.

The Lyft support is worthless. When I first had this issue the support people gave me conflicting information and when I pointed out that they were wrong I was immediately escalated to their "too bad for you" guy.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I'll take some free rides as a substitute....
I had every intention of telling them to remove me, but I sobered up


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

This is one area where Lyft needs to catch up. I've never driven Plus, so I wasn't sure if you could see it on the request, or if you could go online "only as Plus."

In addition to showing you the type of service in the request and also on the Info screen, Uber, at least in some markets, gives you the option to log on in different ways to be "only XL," "only Select," or whatever.


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

You all are ignoring the Lyft mission statement: 1.Request a ride 2. Get picked up 3. Get there fast. -- Not sure if this is just for riding, maybe for sex too. Sure, they have Plus, but everyone in San Fran is supposed to be skinny and hot, so they probably just forgot about the Plus option. "Can't you just squeeze six hot skinny chicks in your ride?"


----------

